

Show HN: A fun side project, GetFrankd - vikramhaer
http://getfrankd.com

======
vikramhaer
A couple of friends and I decided to build it over the past couple of weeks,
working on it off and on during nights and weekends. It was primarily to go
through the process of setting something like this up and to play around with
the idea of backward innovation, using facebook images in a facemash
environment.

Would love to hear thoughts on concept/implementation/design in general as
well as any ideas people might have to get users to keep coming back rather
than using it as a one-off site!

